# dianabol only cycle with pct



## muscled15 (Dec 31, 2009)

hi guys im just wundering if any1 knows the best way about going on a dianabol only cycle with pct? ive heard so many things in and out of the gym i feel a bit confused, if someone could help me out i would be greatfull thanks!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i would do a dose of about 30mg-40mg for about 5-6 weeks

run hawthorne berry and liv 52 tablets throughout cycle and PCT to help liver

do a 4 week PCT of nolvadex AND clomid, something like:

nolvadex - 40/40/20/20

clomid - 100/50/50/50


----------



## muscled15 (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you i will take that in cheers


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

synthasize said:


> i would do a dose of about 30mg-40mg for about 5-6 weeks
> 
> run hawthorne berry and liv 52 tablets throughout cycle and PCT to help liver
> 
> ...


Exactly, but if u insist on using Dbol, thru in some Test 250-500MG a week of Test E for example.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Mikazagreat said:


> Exactly, but if u insist on using Dbol, thru in some Test 250-500MG a week of Test E for example.


yeah ideally do some test with it, but if youre looking to just do a dbol only cycle then thats the right way to go about it. also, take your PCT meds before bed if you can to avoid any sides (another member told me this last week, good advice!)

also remember that the amount of bloat you get from dbol (which it can be bad for) is controlled mainly by your diet, so drink lots of water and keep salt intake to a minimum


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello and Welcome

__________________


----------



## muscled15 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the advice guys im just gonna stick with the dianabol this cycle to see how i respond to it,

then maybe throw in the test next time , im starting it next week so i'l keep u tabed on how its goin,

thanks again!


----------



## Bale (Dec 16, 2008)

keep us informed mateee!!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

put this thread in the steroid section mate,, :thumbup1:


----------



## muscled15 (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry mate im bit lost im not sure how to move it lol


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

muscled15 said:


> sorry mate im bit lost im not sure how to move it lol


  some one will move it mate


----------



## muscled15 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok cheers mate


----------

